# Cutting it Down



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey folks. Figured a new year and new plan plan called for a new journal  
Though I havent been posting, I have been a very good gal when it comes to eatting and training-recently anyways. The holidays started of good and then a couple days during New Years in AC was harsh. Free food and drinks sure can slip you out of good thinkingIt was a fun time though. I have been back on track since 1/3. 
Couple of changes so far. 
*Training*
I am back to training one body part per week. Push/Pull was fun and I am certain I didnt le tmyself get the full benefit formit. However, I found myself slacking abit through the workouts Mentally I feel better with higher volume training. My workouts have about 15-18 working sets fo reach part. This is very similar to Jodi's old workouts. I am having a good time with it for now and am once again getting 
sore. Havent been sore PWO in a while. Running is no longer happening as I have some sort of ankle/shin pain so I ceased the runs. Its been about a week and my foot is feeling better. I am the precor about 2-3 times per week for 30 minutes for now.

*Diet*
I have dumped the refeeding diet, known as Akaimi's Diet. I was to start the carb cycle but right now I am in a chicken drizzled with salad oil mood more so than carbs.I am not sure what "plan" I am doing but I am averaging about 1800 cals per day and meals go somewhat like this:
_Meal One
3 eggs
4 whites or 1/2 c CC
1/2 c oats

Meal Two
4-5 oz Chicken
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsmic
4 fish caps
veggies

Meal Three
4-5 oz Cicken or 1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp Light dressing
5 fish or 1 tsp flax
1 apple
veggies

Meal Four
Same as meal 3 with 2-3 strawberrie sin place of apple

Meal Five
1 c CC
1 Tbsp PB
_
I think this will be for another week or so, until I can figure out what I want to eat  

*Plans*
Another thing I am unsure of. I have a fire under my ass right now as I am very motivated. I have almost like a precontest bug  I would like to compete this Spring but there are many changes going on right now and will know more later.

*Supplements*
I have finished a lil more than bottle of ECA. I plan to stop for two weeks and resume again.
I will also be using LIPO starting tommorow.

*Measurements*
My BW shot up a few pounds after New Years and finally seems to have settled back to normal. 
I will take measurements within the next few days and will be happy if they are equal to my last ones posted.

Well I think thats enough for now, lol.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Great new journal Les


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

Yippee! I love reading your journals.  We are the same height and I look at your pics for big time inspiration.  It's where I would like to get to   Good luck Leslie


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

like I told you over at Avant, best of luck hun!  you have all our support!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome new journal!! I LOVE following you!  

Good Luck!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2004)

yep - you've got a bunch of fans Leslie!  i'll be following along as well.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I havent been around much-I was mortgage and house shopping. 
We bought our first townhouse and move in March 15th I am thrilled! Its gorgeous and was built in only 2001- so its really awesome Fireplace, jacuzzi tub, finished basement, patio and deck....we have it I am so happy...I guess you can tell

Anyways, thats what I have been doing. But posting as well as a strigent diet will begin again


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hey guys, I havent been around much-I was mortgage and house shopping.
> We bought our first townhouse and move in March 15th I am thrilled! Its gorgeous and was built in only 2001- so its really awesome Fireplace, jacuzzi tub, finished basement, patio and deck....we have it I am so happy...I guess you can tell
> 
> Anyways, thats what I have been doing. But posting as well as a strigent diet will begin again



Very nice.

Congrats


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

CONGRATS Leslie!!! Thats So exciting!!
If you have any mortgage questions-- you can ask me- I'm in the mortgage business


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats Leslie! New houses are awesome-me and my beau built one last year, its fun to decorate and make it your own. Looking forward to reading your journal, good luck! I have that bug right now too, to get serious...Its motivating I tell ya!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

like I told ya hun I think thats so awesome that you got a house! Im excited for you!  
someday I swear I will have my own.. yikes.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks girls We are so happy:

Ok now to posting meals
_No Carb Day_...ya I am back on the carb cycle

Meal One
4 oz chicken spiced with fajita mix
1/2 c cottage cheese
4 fishies
 ** this mixed together was yummy

Meal Two
1 can tuna
2 tbsp Newman Light Balsamic (4g F, 1g Sugar)
1 red Pepper

Meal 3
5 oz chicken
peppers
5 fishies

WORKOUT
 *back and abs*

Meal 4 PWO
1.5 scoop Protein Powder

Meal 5
3 eggs
1/2 c cottage cheese


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 20, 2004)

CONGRATS Leslie!  Really happy for you.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Is newmans dressing alowed on cc? If so, that'd be nice, im so sick of italian dressing! Sometimes, I buy salad dressings, where about 1/2 the bottle is oil-then I pour almost all the oil out, and use the remaining left in the bottle. What do you think about that?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont think TP allows it but I like my dressing(cant have tuna w/o it) and replaced my fish oils that meal with the dressing. 

I wouldnt do this all the time, but one meal a day can't hurt too much

As for pouring th eoil out..I never thought about that. I would think it may help reduce some fats.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 20, 2004)

Meals updated

I bought low carb bread at the store tonight


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

Leslie, did you leave us?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Hey guys, I havent been around much-I was mortgage and house shopping.
> We bought our first townhouse and move in March 15th. I am thrilled! Its gorgeous and was built in only 2001- so its really awesome Fireplace, jacuzzi tub, finished basement, patio and deck....we have it. I am so happy...I guess you can tell
> 
> Anyways, thats what I have been doing. But posting as well as a strigent diet will begin again



Wow, I can't believe I missed this!!  That is GREAT news, CONGRATS!!  

Now come back here


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

Hope she comes back soooooon


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

I am here Just not up to posting meals 

Diet is on track though


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

There you are hun! wondering how'd you been doing!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

We miss you around here!


----------

